# Electrolyte powder



## redddraggon (18 Jul 2010)

I don't bother with any sort of energy drink, but I need electrolytes powder/tablets in my bottles I take with me on the bike, otherwise I cramp up real bad after a few hours and/or after the ride.

I've been using High5 tablets, but does any one sell powder in a bit more bulk and so a bit cheaper? All I can see from the likes of Zipvit is powder to make energy drinks, which is not what I want.


----------



## Garz (18 Jul 2010)

I like the lucozade tubs that asda sell for a reasonable price, circa £3-4. I always wait till I see ones on offer and buy more then. Also you get many freebies on sportives and purchasing items online so I never tend to run out really.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jul 2010)

redddraggon said:


> I don't bother with any sort of energy drink, but I need electrolytes powder/tablets in my bottles I take with me on the bike, otherwise I cramp up real bad after a few hours and/or after the ride.
> 
> I've been using High5 tablets, but does any one sell powder in a bit more bulk and so a bit cheaper? All I can see from the likes of Zipvit is powder to make energy drinks, which is not what I want.




Try Nuun tablets.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/N...)/5360040045/?referid=frogoog&source=googleps

Taste fab too which is a bonus. Audaxers seem to love 'em.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Jul 2010)

I buy my Electrolyte powder from this website:-

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/electrolyte_powder

But I also on occasions just use normal table salt, especially the type that has both pottasium chloride and sodium chloride in it.

After every long ride too, I used to drink a lot of fluid to rehydrate, but then I started to add half to a gramme of table salt in the water to aid recovery, I came across that snippet in Lance Armstrong's performance program book and I did notice straight away how much better I felt. 

The trouble with cramp though is not all the causes of it are fully known yet and it is not all down to lack of electrolytes as being the cause and cure of, so as I found out on Saturday, despite being well hydrated and plenty of electolyte powder, I started to cramp badly after only about 10 miles which maybe could have just been put down to muscle exertation, but whatever caused it, I was stuck with it for just over 50 miles and no amount of electrolyte powder would shift it.

Another bit of advise I was given this morning after discussing the above is, to eat a pkt of crisps before exercise, but I can only presume it would be no different to taking table salt unless there is anything else additional in the ingredients


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jul 2010)

I just get my powder from the lucozade shop online - the large tubs of 30 servings are sold 2 for £25 with free delivery, so 60 servings = £25 = 42p a serving. More to the point though, I happen to like the taste.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Jul 2010)

aramok said:


> I just get my powder from the lucozade shop online - the large tubs of 30 servings are sold 2 for £25 with free delivery, so 60 servings = £25 = 42p a serving. More to the point though, I happen to like the taste.



I bought 2 tubs of that, on sale and saved it for a special occasion, but tried it out one day and glad I did, I find it too sweet and if mixed right you need another drink to swill it down as you just end up with a tacky mouth. Also going by the ingredients it does not contain electrolyte and is just an isotonic drink with carbs in.


----------



## Garz (19 Jul 2010)

> The trouble with cramp though is not all the causes of it are fully known yet and it is not all down to lack of electrolytes as being the cause and cure



Agreed. Cramps don't seem to be specific when they decide to crop up, they may be accelerated with dehydration/lack of salts but certainly still occur even if you stock up well on this 'prevention'.


----------



## Bandini (19 Jul 2010)

I got mine from myprotein too - got enough to last for ages for about £3. Got to pay for delivery - I bought some maltodextrin too - I mix both those with OJ and water for longer rides. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## navrat_biker (21 Jul 2010)

Many electrolyte products : )

Science in Sport, Lucozade, High 5, Powerbar & Nuun plus loads of others.

Dedicated cycling nutrition section for all your needs to make finding what your looking for easier.


----------



## Globalti (24 Jul 2010)

Those Nuun tabs look good but why are they sized for adding to 500ml of water when most drinks bottles are around 800ml?


----------



## GrasB (24 Jul 2010)

Globalti, That's the reason I prefer High 5 Zero. 2 tablets of H5Zero in a 750-800ml bottle works well where as 2 nuun tablets seems to be to much.


----------

